#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Башлачев

## Кунсанг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5IiupbT-vo

----------

Aion (21.02.2012), Vladiimir (21.02.2012), Алевлад (22.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Как то в молодости ходил по городу и пуджу Ченрези читал,а потом как то сам собой Саша Башлачев зазвучал.

----------

Кунсанг (02.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeSpP...eature=related

Вот.

----------


## Алевлад

Конечно

----------


## Алевлад

А звучало" Сядем рядом"

----------

Кунсанг (02.07.2013)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Этот человек изменил меня в корне. Низкий ему поклон. Все его интервью, стихи-песни давно растащил на строки, слова, даже буквы. Всегда искал в музыке глубины, прежде всего смысловой, поэтической, глубже Саши ничего не встречал. Гениальное умение работать с словом, образом. Его песни - это что-то на грани, что-то что нельзя выразить.

http://bashlachev.spb.ru/about.jsp

Слыша Сашу... 

Ночью будет мороз, режьте вьюгу себе на заплаты 
Я состриг её нити, теперь не сплести их в косу… 
Мир с утра сам ни свой ну а скоро оденется в латы 
Чую стужу нутром и надеюсь, что пламя спасу 

Не спасу, так пишите - не справился с ввереным свыше 
Только очень надеюсь,что вдох буду чтить до конца 
Я сегодня парю, блеском глаз мне завидуют крыши 
Слёзы льют в водосток, вытирая их с жести лица 

Вы ловите меня, тем мешком, где запрятано шило 
Сквозь незримую сеть, что расставлена в омутах глаз 
Я в ваш сон проскользну на колки натянув свои жилы 
Чтобы латы из льда рассекать ярким всполохом фраз 

Своё шило в мешке не сменять бы на пошлое мыло 
Пусть торчит невпопад, раздирая мешок тут и там 
Латы тянут в мороз их венчает умытое рыло 
Мы ж тропою другой, к небесам мимо вспоротых рам.

А. Елкин

----------

Aion (07.03.2012), Sikorsky (19.07.2012), Алевлад (07.03.2012), Алик (17.02.2019), Доня (17.02.2019), Кунсанг (02.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.01.2014), Фил (24.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

TV "Еловая субмарина" - А. Башлачев 
часть 1
часть 2
часть 3
часть 4
часть 5
часть 6
часть 7
часть 8

----------

Alexey Elkin (07.03.2012), Алевлад (07.03.2012), Кунсанг (08.03.2012)

----------


## Влад К

Светлая память.

----------


## Влад К

Спасибо Саня.

----------

Кунсанг (24.09.2013)

----------


## Влад К



----------

Vladiimir (24.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

К чему это всё? Человек сам себя сгубил.

----------

Alex (24.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> К чему это всё? Человек сам себя сгубил.


Много теплых воспоминаний связанных с его творчеством. Подобная сентиментальность наверное не имеет ничего общего с буддизмом, но его творчество заслуживает уважения, потому-что настоящее и искреннее. И очень жаль, что таких талантливых и честных людей сейчас немного. По крайней мере, если они и есть, то мало кому известны.

----------

Aion (15.06.2019), Доня (17.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2014)

----------


## Доня

На днях открыла для себя СашБаша, удивительный!
https://youtu.be/-SYozueem9Y
Окунает куда то.

----------

Aion (17.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2019), Шварц (17.02.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> На днях открыла для себя СашБаша, удивительный!
> https://youtu.be/-SYozueem9Y
> Окунает куда то.


да, это мощно. и еще много можно открыть в классике русского рока, если раньше не было пересечений.
только это рок. зачастую депресс (без которого мы не знали бы этих людей и произведений). зачастую несчастные люди, с "особой" жизнью. но энергетика и темы сильные, серьезные, настоящие.
зы. "моя" музыка.

----------

Доня (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> да, это мощно. и еще много можно открыть в классике русского рока, если раньше не было пересечений.
> только это рок. зачастую депресс (без которого мы не знали бы этих людей и произведений). зачастую несчастные люди, с "особой" жизнью. но энергетика и темы сильные, серьезные, настоящие.
> зы. "моя" музыка.


Тонны позитивной без всякого депресняка рок-музыки. Причем которые играли профессионалы с музыкальным образованием, а слова писали отдельные поэты-текстовики, тоже профессионалы.

(Это не те Земляне, которые "трава у дома", это совершенно другие  :Smilie:  )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019), Доня (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

Ну не чудесно ли и весело?
Но да, с большинством аудитории такая музыка не резонирует, поэтому такие вещи непопулярны.

----------

Доня (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

Это видимо люди в одной и той же стране в одних и тех же городах живут но в каких-то параллельных мирах.
Период с 1987 по 1991 год это некий ренессанас который внезапно начался и закончился на духоподъемной волне Перестройки, казалось что "светлое будущее" наступит уже завтра.

Т.е. в принципе, играть рок-музыку можно и без всякого депресняка.
Только сложно это, в другой Вселенной надо жить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Ну не чудесно ли и весело?
> Но да, с большинством аудитории такая музыка не резонирует, поэтому такие вещи непопулярны.


Не та энергетика. И потом, веселых песенок, ни о чем,  на самом деле хватает, как и у современного «рока», так и других направлений. Меня же лично депрессивность рокогого направления наоборот выводит из собственной депрессии, встряхивает.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019), Шварц (22.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> да, это мощно. и еще много можно открыть в классике русского рока, если раньше не было пересечений.
> только это рок. зачастую депресс (без которого мы не знали бы этих людей и произведений). зачастую несчастные люди, с "особой" жизнью. но энергетика и темы сильные, серьезные, настоящие.
> зы. "моя" музыка.


Это, имхо, не депрессивность, а реальность. Которая не розовая сама по себе. А это уже шаг к чему то настоящему.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019), Шварц (22.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Это видимо люди в одной и той же стране в одних и тех же городах живут но в каких-то параллельных мирах.
> Период с 1987 по 1991 год это некий ренессанас который внезапно начался и закончился на духоподъемной волне Перестройки, казалось что "светлое будущее" наступит уже завтра.
> 
> Т.е. в принципе, играть рок-музыку можно и без всякого депресняка.
> Только сложно это, в другой Вселенной надо жить.


Такие тексты тоже хороши, не пусты. Воскресенье, сплин— у них тоже со смыслом и без надрыва, кмк. Но тут ведь дело еще и в личности исполняющего свое. Глубина, многогранность.. у Цоя тексты простые, но цепляют, и депрессивности в них почти нет, есть смысл просто. Так что, рок разный.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019), Шварц (22.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Это, имхо, не депрессивность, а реальность. Которая не розовая сама по себе. А это уже шаг к чему то настоящему.


Нафиг такую "реальность".
Эта реальность - в голове.
Я в 80х годах наслушался... и окружение было соответствующее.

А оказывается и совсем другая жизнь бывает.

----------

Alex (18.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Нафиг такую "реальность".
> Эта реальность - в голове.
> Я в 80х годах наслушался... и окружение было соответствующее.
> 
> А оказывается и совсем другая жизнь бывает.


Бывает и есть, есть еще и старость, смерть и болезни и многое другое). Не обязательно грузиться всем этим же! Но талант есть талант!

----------


## Фил

> Такие тексты тоже хороши, не пусты. Воскресенье, сплин— у них тоже со смыслом и без надрыва, кмк. Но тут ведь дело еще и в личности исполняющего свое. Глубина, многогранность.. у Цоя тексты простые, но цепляют, и депрессивности в них почти нет, есть смысл просто. Так что, рок разный.


Нет, я был фанат Цоя. 
У него депрессивность в каждой песне, начиная с первого альбома "45".
Которая достигла просто апогея к его посмертному "Черному альбому".

Я могу это только сейчас по прошествии лет анализировать, т.к. нет больше того окружения, где такие мысли были бы просто как "оскорбление святынь".
Я самому себе можно, оказывается, не врать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Нет, я был фанат Цоя. 
> У него депрессивность в каждой песне, начиная с первого альбома "45".
> Которая достигла просто апогея к его посмертному "Черному альбому".
> 
> Я могу это только сейчас по прошествии лет анализировать, т.к. нет больше того окружения, где такие мысли были бы просто как "оскорбление святынь".
> Я самому себе можно, оказывается, не врать.


Да ладно, в каждой строчке! «Мои друзья идут по жизни вальсом, и остановки только у пивных ларьков», « я сажаю аллюминмевые огурцы», «я бездельник, мама», где здесь депрессняк в 45 альбоме?

----------


## Фил

До сих пор у очень многих не диагностирована клиническая депрессия.
Со стороны это воспринимается как некое "тонкое чувственное видение мира", "задумчивость".
Мне это кажется, нечестным, что ли.
Человек пытается за счет своего творчества элементарно выжить, а вокруг него ходит толпа, как за клоуном, в надежде что он их развеселит и жить научит.

У Цветаевой, например, с детства была, судя по воспоминаниям, тяжелая форма депрессий с социальной дезадаптацией.
Можно же было помочь, теоретически, но воспринимается это как какой-то "талант".

Курт Кобейн, Эми Вайнхаус, СашБаш из окна вышел, Цой за рулем заснул (я думаю он не заснул бы, будь он психически здоров, не поехал бы например), Селиванов тоже из окна выбросился, Игорь Чумычкин тоже, еще написав милое предсмертное стихотворение




> Если б я был Циолковским, 
> Я б построил большую ракету,
> Нагрузил её "чёрным" и "белым",
> В ночь ушёл, но вернулся к рассвету...



Конечно, такая музыка отличается от коммерческой, потому что она из глубины души.
Но для меня это клинический случай.

Я собираю коллекцию чего нибудь такого.
В том же самом СССР вот такую музыку играли тоже, и для этого не надо было бухать и нахлобучиваться.

----------

Alex (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Да ладно, в каждой строчке! «Мои друзья идут по жизни вальсом, и остановки только у пивных ларьков», « я сажаю аллюминмевые огурцы», «я бездельник, мама», где здесь депрессняк в 45 альбоме?


Маршем!
Это ж вообще, одна из самых депрессивных песен!
Это же "друзья" в кавычках.




> Пришёл домой и, как всегда, опять один. 
> Мой дом пустой, но зазвонит вдруг телефон, 
> И будут в дверь стучать и с улицы кричать, 
> Что хватит спать. И пьяный голос скажет: «Дай пожрать». 
> 
> Мои друзья всегда идут по жизни маршем, 
> И остановки только у пивных ларьков.


И "Бездельник" говорит сам за себя.



> Гуляю.
> Я один гуляю.
> Что дальше делать, я не знаю.
> Нет дома.
> Никого нет дома.
> Я лишний, словно куча лома


Ну а "Огурцы" и другие "веселые" песни типа "Саша", "Я иду по улице в зеленом пиджаке", "Когда твоя девушка больна" я воспринимаю как маниакальную стадию биполярочки.

----------

Alex (18.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Маршем!
> Это ж вообще, одна из самых депрессивных песен!
> Это же "друзья" в кавычках.
> 
> 
> 
> И "Бездельник" говорит сам за себя.
> 
> 
> Ну а "Огурцы" и другие "веселые" песни типа "Саша", "Я иду по улице в зеленом пиджаке", "Когда твоя девушка больна" я воспринимаю как маниакальную стадию биполярочки.


Да маршем конечно)) но исполнялись они не грустно и можно было на смысл забить. «Черный» да, более не веселый. Тем не менее он заходил со своими песнями многим и не грузил уж очень, наоборот как то вдохновлял на борьбу, а это уже как выход из депрессивности. Но Башлачев да, надрыв капитальный. Но он и стоял в сторонке и слава была ему не нужна, в отличие от того же Цоя.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> До сих пор у очень многих не диагностирована клиническая депрессия.
> Со стороны это воспринимается как некое "тонкое чувственное видение мира", "задумчивость".
> Мне это кажется, нечестным, что ли.
> Человек пытается за счет своего творчества элементарно выжить, а вокруг него ходит толпа, как за клоуном, в надежде что он их развеселит и жить научит.
> 
> У Цветаевой, например, с детства была, судя по воспоминаниям, тяжелая форма депрессий с социальной дезадаптацией.
> Можно же было помочь, теоретически, но воспринимается это как какой-то "талант".
> 
> Курт Кобейн, Эми Вайнхаус, СашБаш из окна вышел, Цой за рулем заснул (я думаю он не заснул бы, будь он психически здоров, не поехал бы например), Селиванов тоже из окна выбросился, Игорь Чумычкин тоже, еще написав милое предсмертное стихотворение
> ...


Хорошая музыка, типа инструментальный рок?
 Тогда, насколько я слышала, была проблема именно с муз. профессиональным исполнением из за отсутствия инструментов на рынке, типа бас гитар и т.д. поэтому, дескать и больше плодилось текстов. Хотя россия поэтами всегда была богата. Да, такие люди пытались как то выживать своим творчеством, меня поразил вокалист Линкинов, Честер Бэнинктон, у него тоже та история, пока мог выживать на своих песнях и исполнении, как то держался. Побочный эффект —слава сытость и забвение, от которого жить стало незачем совсем. Клиника проявилась окончательно. Не, я тоже люблю что то более спокойное, в последнее время чаще слушаю этно стиль. Но иногда есть потребность и к такой, когда чувствую, что стагнирую.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Хорошая музыка, типа инструментальный рок?


Это Иван Смирнов, играет на электро-акустике медиатором, иногда ему подыгрывает на синтезаторе второй человек. 
Я когда эту "программу А" увидел в 1991 году по моему, не помню точно, сразу на него запАл.

Дмитрий Смирнов , кстати, его брат  :Smilie: 




> Тогда, насколько я слышала, была проблема именно с муз. профессиональным исполнением из за отсутствия инструментов на рынке, типа бас гитар и т.д. поэтому, дескать и больше плодилось текстов. Хотя россия поэтами всегда была богата. Да, такие люди пытались как то выживать своим творчеством, меня поразил вокалист Линкинов, Честер Бэнинктон, у него тоже та история, пока мог выживать на своих песнях и исполнении, как то держался. Побочный эффект —слава сытость и забвение, от которого жить стало незачем совсем. Клиника проявилась окончательно. Не, я тоже люблю что то более спокойное, в последнее время чаще слушаю этно стиль. Но иногда есть потребность и к такой, когда чувствую, что стагнирую.


Какие у Линкин Парк альбомы последние были, что Честера можно понять, мусор полный.
Но почему Честер и так перепробовал всю наркоту которую только мог найти, ну попробовал какие нибудь антидепрессанты для разнообразия, все равно уже терять нечего было....
Загадка....
Из "Вежливого отказа" сейчас по моему он лошадок разводит где-то на ферме. Фермером стал.
Петр Мамонов тоже пример.
Николай Серышев ("Мастер") вообще в Большом театре пел в опере.

По поводу гитар - вот у чувака гитара вообще из какого то шкафа выпилена и ничего  :Smilie: 
Нюанс, 1989 год.

Тоже совершенно убийственно позитивное творчество!
И до сих пор творят!!!
А выступали тогда в 1989 с такими  образцами депресняка и тоски как Bon Jovi, Motley Crue и Scorpions. Cinderella еще, Skid Row буэ... Ozzy.... коммерческая тоска....

----------

Доня (18.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> До сих пор у очень многих не диагностирована клиническая депрессия.
> Со стороны это воспринимается как некое "тонкое чувственное видение мира", "задумчивость".
> У Цветаевой, например, с детства была, судя по воспоминаниям, тяжелая форма депрессий с социальной дезадаптацией.
> Можно же было помочь, теоретически, но воспринимается это как какой-то "талант".


Ну тут, кстати, вопрос спорный, ибо может талант как раз и проявился из за такого вот нарушенного восприятия. Ведь депрессия не у всех бывает, клиническая, хотя, если честно, то я подозреваю, что у всех :Confused: 
Насчет Честера, то что он наркотой увлекался, дак то по молодости было, он в каком то году завязал, и начал пить. Это СМИ раздули про наркоту, чтоб хоть как то объяснить ситуацию, не вникая. И вроде медикаментозно он лечился. Вы знаете, что есть такие антидепрессанты, которые наравне с тяжелыми наркотиками действуют? Мне как то добрая тетя психотерапевт, не желая лечить меня бесплатно психотерапией, по направлению из поликлиники, прописала паксил. Хорошо, что у меня на сей препарат, сразу по выходу от нее, не хватило денег. Когда я пришла домой и залезла в тырнет, к меня волосы встали дыбом везде от того, как он действует, и как народ не может слезть, и сколько случаев суицида в результате. Так что, истории темные. Также взять Цоя, там вполне возможен внутренний конфликт, и как результат, серьезная клиническая депрессия. У него в детстве отец уходил к другой (папаня вообще такой странноватый, впрочем как и маманя), и Цой получил травму, а потом, когда родился сын, повторил историю отца, думаю мучился этим сильно, судя по рассказам о нем, какой он был как человек. Так что вполне возможно, скрытое чувство вины, конфликт, наказание — автокатастрофа. Ну это так, мои размышления на тему « трындец».

----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Ну тут, кстати, вопрос спорный, ибо может талант как раз и проявился из за такого вот нарушенного восприятия.


Конечно, вполне возможно, что у конкретного человека в отсутствие депрессии и творчество пропадет.
Но я думаю это очень дорогая цена за талант, несоразмерная.
Если талант это только депрессия , то это и не талант никакой, а нарушение мозга.
Есть передача про то как у пары родилась девочка с врожденной шизофренией, голоса слышала, воображаемые друзья, среди которых, например, число 400.
И она в 5 лет проявляет супер-математические способности.
Родители выбрали лечение, а не способности. Я бы также поступил на их месте.

----------

Доня (18.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Конечно, вполне возможно, что у конкретного человека в отсутствие депрессии и творчество пропадет.
> Но я думаю это очень дорогая цена за талант, несоразмерная.
> Если талант это только депрессия , то это и не талант никакой, а нарушение мозга.
> Есть передача про то как у пары родилась девочка с врожденной шизофренией, голоса слышала, воображаемые друзья, среди которых, например, число 400.
> И она в 5 лет проявляет супер-математические способности.
> Родители выбрали лечение, а не способности. Я бы также поступил на их месте.


А ведь правда, если копнуть, почти у всех великих трагичная судьба. Причина может быть как раз в таких вот психических неврологических заболеваниях. Свежий пример пришел на ум — Майкл Джексон

----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А ведь правда, если копнуть, почти у всех великих трагичная судьба.


Не у всех. И нужно разделять, у человека были проблемы, поэтому он стал великим, или он стал великим, поэтому у него появились проблемы.

----------

Alex (18.02.2019), Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> А ведь правда, если копнуть, почти у всех великих трагичная судьба. Причина может быть как раз в таких вот психических неврологических заболеваниях. Свежий пример пришел на ум — Майкл Джексон


Ну вот такое массовое стадионное искусство провоцирует на психическую неуравновешенность как толпу зрителей так и артистов.
Где наверху может быть композитор Ганс Ротт (застрелился в приступе паранойи), например, а внизу - передачи вроде "Пусть говорят" или "Дом-2", ведь не будет же никто смотреть "скучную" передачу на которую все пришли и адекватно разговаривают.
Это то, что имеет широкую огласку.
А так, если человек творит, не бухает, не дебоширит, не дерется, не скандалит - про него может никто и не узнать.
Футурист Маяковский был форменный псих - его все знают.
А гораздо более великий футурист Хлебников - мало кто знает.

У нас в обществе это считается "бунтарский дух" или "нон-конформизм", а скорее всего - просто несдержанность эмоций (отсутствие торможения)

----------

Доня (18.02.2019), Евгений по (19.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Не у всех. И нужно разделять, у человека были проблемы, поэтому он стал великим, или он стал великим, поэтому у него появились проблемы.


В основном, проблемы были до того. Как правило, великие люди чем то жертвовали, и часто, это жертвы для них, видать, непомерные, от того и с психикой возникали проблемы. Я вот не могу вспомнить ни одного примера великого со счастливой судьбой, кроме Будды.

----------


## Доня

> Ну вот такое массовое стадионное искусство провоцирует на психическую неуравновешенность как толпу зрителей так и артистов.
> Где наверху может быть композитор Ганс Ротт (застрелился в приступе паранойи), например, а внизу - передачи вроде "Пусть говорят" или "Дом-2", ведь не будет же никто смотреть "скучную" передачу на которую все пришли и адекватно разговаривают.
> Это то, что имеет широкую огласку.
> А так, если человек творит, не бухает, не дебоширит, не дерется, не скандалит - про него может никто и не узнать.
> Футурист Маяковский был форменный псих - его все знают.
> А гораздо более великий футурист Хлебников - мало кто знает.
> 
> У нас в обществе это считается "бунтарский дух" или "нон-конформизм", а скорее всего - просто несдержанность эмоций (отсутствие торможения)


Ну Джексон, например, не бухал, не дебоширил, работяга, с трагедией по жизни, потом на антидепрессанты подсел. До этого тяжелое детство, параноидальный отец, забитая невежеством мать. Оттуда и предпосылки шли. Да основная масса таких же, даже примеров нет обратных, правило подтверждающих, разве что Хлебников.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Ну Джексон, например, не бухал, не дебоширил, работяга, с трагедией по жизни, потом на антидепрессанты подсел. До этого тяжелое детство, параноидальный отец, забитая невежеством мать. Оттуда и предпосылки шли. Да основная масса таких же, даже примеров нет обратных, правило подтверждающих, разве что Хлебников.


Заболоцкий, Введенский, Ювачев (Хармс) несмотря на их крыше-сносящее творчество были вполне, я думаю, счастливы и целостны (вплоть до расстрела).
Из музыки Шнитке, Борис Чайковский, Ефрем Подгайцы до сих пор жив.

Ну есть примеры. Я в один прекрасный день решил, что жить в вечной тоске необязательно. Это не необходимое условие для какого то "тонкого понимания". Тут видимо это ещё отражение тщетных поисков смысла. Есть книга про музыку двадцатого века "Дальше шум" после прочтения складывается ощущение взаимосвязи этой потерянности с индустриальным развитием особенно по капиталистическому принципу (т.к. в СССР было не до самокопаний). Там и педофил Бриттен, и несчастный гей Пуленк и прочая копрофилия  :EEK!:

----------

Доня (18.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

А Майкла Джексона помимо личных проблем конечно убил шоу бизнес. Вот у нас было окно с 1987 по 1990, когда шоу бизнеса ещё не было, но фирма Мелодия по наказу Горбачева записывала пластинки каких то непонятных групп типа "Звуков Му". Потом все, портал закрылся!

----------

Доня (18.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Заболоцкий, Введенский, Ювачев (Хармс) несмотря на их крыше-сносящее творчество были вполне, я думаю, счастливы и целостны (вплоть до расстрела).


 :Smilie:  дак и Башлачев до выхода из окна был вполне счастлив, даже пиариться особо не хотел, ну побухивал может, а кто в россии не пьет.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Заболоцкий, Введенский, Ювачев (Хармс) несмотря на их крыше-сносящее творчество были вполне, я думаю, счастливы и целостны (вплоть до расстрела).
> Из музыки Шнитке, Борис Чайковский, Ефрем Подгайцы до сих пор жив.
> 
> Ну есть примеры. Я в один прекрасный день решил, что жить в вечной тоске необязательно. Это не необходимое условие для какого то "тонкого понимания". Тут видимо это ещё отражение тщетных поисков смысла. Есть книга про музыку двадцатого века "Дальше шум" после прочтения складывается ощущение взаимосвязи этой потерянности с индустриальным развитием особенно по капиталистическому принципу (т.к. в СССР было не до самокопаний). Там и педофил Бриттен, и несчастный гей Пуленк и прочая копрофилия


В тоске жить не обязательно, я вообще за счастье. Но тем не менее, в этих надрывах есть, для меня лично, некая связь с реальностью, от которой часто хочется сдернуть куда то. И как правило, уходишь, например в иллюзии. А эти творцы вскрывали гнойники, и становилось чуть легче. Ну нету вокруг этого спокойного кисло сладкого сиропа! Другой вопрос, что можно как то не обострять все то, что сейчас, да и всегда, творится, и слушать более спокойное и позитивное творчество.

----------

Фил (18.02.2019), Шварц (22.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, я был фанат Цоя. 
> У него депрессивность в каждой песне, начиная с первого альбома "45".
> Которая достигла просто апогея к его посмертному "Черному альбому".
> 
> Я могу это только сейчас по прошествии лет анализировать, т.к. нет больше того окружения, где такие мысли были бы просто как "оскорбление святынь".
> Я самому себе можно, оказывается, не врать.





> Да ладно, в каждой строчке! «Мои друзья идут по жизни вальсом, и остановки только у пивных ларьков», « я сажаю аллюминмевые огурцы», «я бездельник, мама», где здесь депрессняк в 45 альбоме?


Тогда молодые люди (наши с Вами ровесники) слушавшие Цоя, определяли себя как - "панки". 
И подчёркивали это своим видом, поведением, отношением к жизни ... 

Депрессивность это или нет - не знаю, но кмк. это именно такое болезненное отношение к себе, к другим, к жизни, вообще ко всему - как к дерьму.
Сейчас уже не то время (да и возраст уже не тот) и многое может восприниматься по другому, но тогда мало бы кто захотел встретиться с ними в тёмном переулке или пожелать свои близким оказаться в их компании.

Это не  плохое что то пишу, у меня были друзья среди "панкующих", в глубине своей прекрасные люди и как друзья хорошие ( и повеселится с ними можно было (это насчёт - не факт, что именно депрессивность)) , просто поколение тогда такое было - потерянное, дезориентированное.

----------

Фил (19.02.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Тогда молодые люди (наши с Вами ровесники) слушавшие Цоя, определяли себя как - "панки".
> И подчёркивали это своим видом, поведением, отношением к жизни ...
> 
> Депрессивность это или нет - не знаю, но кмк. это именно такое болезненное отношение к себе, к другим, к жизни, вообще ко всему - как к дерьму.


Очень странно. Классика панк-рока - это Ramones. Вы послушайте (если еще не знакомы) - там депрессии и болезненного надрыва нет от слова "совсем".

----------

Фил (19.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Очень странно. Классика панк-рока - это Ramones. Вы послушайте (если еще не знакомы) - там депрессии и болезненного надрыва нет от слова "совсем".


Ramones, Green Day, Offsping - это "другие" панки  :Smilie: , "чистые панки" (в отличие от "грязных панков")
Все таки панк это культура английских рабочих white trash, пролетариев, а это Expoloited, Clash

Т.е. панк это "партийная музыка"  :Smilie: 
А уж рабочие в Англии - это беспросветный депресняк!

Драки, базары за шмот, улыбка челси, пьянство до синевы и прочие типично английские развлечения шахтерских городов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда молодые люди (наши с Вами ровесники) слушавшие Цоя, определяли себя как - "панки". 
> И подчёркивали это своим видом, поведением, отношением к жизни ...


Это не "панки", может конечно у Вас на Украине они назывались панки, а в Москве есть более емкий термин - "говнарь".
Т.е. это вот как раз чел который слушает весь этот депрессивный самодеятельный русский рок.

----------


## Alex

> Я вот не могу вспомнить ни одного примера великого со счастливой судьбой, кроме Будды.


Ээээээ... ну так а не потому ли мы все здесь, собственно? Как по мне, так Будда в качестве ориентира предпочтительней Башлачева.

----------

Aion (21.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019), Фил (19.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Ээээээ... ну так а не потому ли мы все здесь, собственно? Как по мне, так Будда в качестве ориентира предпочтительней Башлачева.


И не поспоришь! :Smilie:

----------


## Доня

> Тогда молодые люди (наши с Вами ровесники) слушавшие Цоя, определяли себя как - "панки". 
> И подчёркивали это своим видом, поведением, отношением к жизни ... 
> В 90-е я была в плохой компании, там тоже слушали Цоя, иногда, а я как раз тогда нет, хотя нравился. По настоящему увлеклась, когда стала постарше.
> 
> Депрессивность это или нет - не знаю, но кмк. это именно такое болезненное отношение к себе, к другим, к жизни, вообще ко всему - как к дерьму.
> Сейчас уже не то время (да и возраст уже не тот) и многое может восприниматься по другому, но тогда мало бы кто захотел встретиться с ними в тёмном переулке или пожелать свои близким оказаться в их компании.
> 
> Это не  плохое что то пишу, у меня были друзья среди "панкующих", в глубине своей прекрасные люди и как друзья хорошие ( и повеселится с ними можно было (это насчёт - не факт, что именно депрессивность)) , просто поколение тогда такое было - потерянное, дезориентированное.


Я имела ввиду не фанов рока, а самих рокеров. Насколько я поняла, что БГ, что Цой, что Башлачев, как люди были вполне себе приличные, а некоторые вроде и до сих пор есть приличные, Шевчук, Макаревич и т.д.  Ну а среди фанов и уголовнички были, тот же Айзиеншпис, но зачем они нам! :Smilie: 
В 90е, когда я была в плохой компании, там тоже слушали Цоя, иногда, а я кстати нет. Хотя нравился, но по настоящему увлек уже когда постарше стала.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Я имела ввиду не фанов рока, а самих рокеров. Насколько я поняла, что БГ, что Цой, что Башлачев, как люди были вполне себе приличные, а некоторые вроде и до сих пор есть приличные, Шевчук, Макаревич и т.д.  Ну а среди фанов и уголовнички были, тот же Айзиеншпис, но зачем они нам!


Какой рок - такие и фаны  :Smilie:

----------


## Доня

> Какой рок - такие и фаны


Не соглашусь, что у вышеперечисленных товарищей был и есть плохой рок, не взирая на депрессивность. Он трогает. Хотя буддисту это лишнее, рано или поздно нужно будет отделить зерна от плевел и охранять ворота восприятия от любых звуков.

----------


## Фил

Хм.... Цоя я слушал более 30 лет назад, а он вот оказывается какой.....
Тряпошный....
Ну и как им можно доверять после такого?
Тем более свою душу?

----------


## Доня

> Хм.... Цоя я слушал более 30 лет назад, а он вот оказывается какой.....
> Тряпошный....
> Ну и как им можно доверять после такого?
> Тем более свою душу?


Да ладно, Фил, оставьте кесарю кесарево, пели ребята как могли, что то создавали, пусть даже с каких то кумиров или образов. А душу доверять кому то—это ведь оксюморон
P.S. похоже крайне смутно.

----------

Фил (19.02.2019)

----------


## Aion

Прошу прощения, мог бы кое-что про так называемый рок и так называемый панк сказать, но не хочу разбивать асфальт бессамостности о свои розовые очки. Короче, мои скромные 5 коп.: 

Башлачёву

Недавно выйдя на балкон
Читать Ом Мани Падме Хум,
Услышал колокольный звон.
Глюк Родины взгандхарвил ум...

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2019)

----------


## Шуньяананда

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urZnCtZf0-o

----------


## Шварц

> Тонны позитивной без всякого депресняка рок-музыки. (Это не те Земляне, которые "трава у дома", это совершенно другие  )


вызывает рвотный рефлекс. самая "бесячая" музыка, котороая м.б. терпения хватает на 2 секунды.




> Ну не чудесно ли и весело?
> Но да, с большинством аудитории такая музыка не резонирует, поэтому такие вещи непопулярны.


неа, не чудесно и не весело. пустая и ненастоящая.

----------

Доня (23.02.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> До сих пор у очень многих не диагностирована клиническая депрессия.
> Со стороны это воспринимается как некое "тонкое чувственное видение мира", "задумчивость".
> Мне это кажется, нечестным, что ли.
> Человек пытается за счет своего творчества элементарно выжить, а вокруг него ходит толпа, как за клоуном, в надежде что он их развеселит и жить научит.
> 
> У Цветаевой, например, с детства была, судя по воспоминаниям, тяжелая форма депрессий с социальной дезадаптацией.
> Можно же было помочь, теоретически, но воспринимается это как какой-то "талант".
> 
> Курт Кобейн, Эми Вайнхаус, СашБаш из окна вышел, Цой за рулем заснул (я думаю он не заснул бы, будь он психически здоров, не поехал бы например), Селиванов тоже из окна выбросился, Игорь Чумычкин тоже, еще написав милое предсмертное стихотворение
> ...


кабы все так просто. не думаю, что им нужна была эта "помощь". максимум - ну отсрочило бы это неизбежное. они были такие, они возможно и пришли, чтобы сделать и оставить то, что оставили.
я бы слово 'талант' оставил без кавычек, а 'клиничесая депрессия' - наоборот.

----------

Доня (23.02.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> есть такие антидепрессанты, которые наравне с тяжелыми наркотиками действуют? Мне как то добрая тетя психотерапевт, не желая лечить меня бесплатно психотерапией, по направлению из поликлиники, прописала паксил. Хорошо, что у меня на сей препарат, сразу по выходу от нее, не хватило денег. Когда я пришла домой и залезла в тырнет, к меня волосы встали дыбом везде от того, как он действует, и как народ не может слезть, и сколько случаев суицида в результате. Так что, истории темные.


улыбнуло)
страшилки это все. про паксил в частности. зы. интернет в данном случае только вредит.

----------


## Доня

> улыбнуло)
> страшилки это все. про паксил в частности. зы. интернет в данном случае только вредит.


Может и страшилки, только я слезала с транков, и мне было не смешно.

----------

Шварц (23.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

А вот весчь!!! https://youtu.be/bKtRHYuabZc

----------

Шварц (23.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

Может и "Чуму"  (Чумычкин Игорь Васильевич)  вспомним (https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Чумычк...#Смерть) раз уж тема понеслась ...

----------


## Фил

> кабы все так просто. не думаю, что им нужна была эта "помощь". максимум - ну отсрочило бы это неизбежное. они были такие, они возможно и пришли, чтобы сделать и оставить то, что оставили.
> я бы слово 'талант' оставил без кавычек, а 'клиничесая депрессия' - наоборот.


А это относительно.
Каждый сам решает что есть эталон.
Мне надоело "это" считать эталоном. 
Попробовал по другому, и мне понравилось.

Вот я об этом и говорю, что в 15-20 лет я даже сказать не мог, что мне нравится "Автограф" или "Тяжёлый день" - любители грустной музыки обосрали бы с ног до головы, как разрушающего их картину мира. 

Вот и подумаешь, что насколько относителен нонконформизм.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

Класс !

----------

Алик (24.02.2019), Шварц (23.02.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Может и страшилки, только я слезала с транков, и мне было не смешно.


Да не, транки это другое принципаиально (они скорее ближе к алко по механизму зависимости). дольше 2-х месяцев чревато.
АД - это другое. ну хотя тоже разные бывают. венлафаксин, например, более "химичен" и жесток в этом плане (чем паксил).

----------

Доня (23.02.2019)

----------


## Шварц

Вот еще, кстати, + к списку life history творческих личностей. 
Федор Чистяков.
1991 




2010




и 2018, интервью. (можно сразу в конце, если лень). 
жаль человека.

----------

Доня (23.02.2019), Фил (23.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

Вот уж кому, а дяде Федору лечиться надо было!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Вот еще, кстати, + к списку life history творческих личностей. 
> Федор Чистяков.
> 1991 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010
> 
> ...


А че жаль то? Жизнь как жизнь. Насчет обстановочки в россии он прав. А то, что к пенсии психика расшаталась, так это у большинства.

----------


## Шварц

> Вот уж кому, а дяде Федору лечиться надо было!


Дык "лечился". причем в само что ни на есть психушке.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Насчет обстановочки в россии он прав.


Да... к сожалению.




> А то, что к пенсии психика расшаталась, так это у большинства.


Да не, там пораньше еще было (не знаю как описать, но на первых видео чувствуется, особо когда поближе познакомишься). Биографию почитай.
Но опять же. у каждого свой мир и жизнь.

----------

Доня (24.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Дык "лечился". причем в само что ни на есть психушке.


Ну да, принудительно по суду, после того как обдолбавшись напал с ножом на человека.
А Башлачёв оказывается там же, в той же тусовке был. Это я сейчас прочитал.

Зачем вообще что-то общее с ним иметь?
Для меня личность в творчестве имеет значение.

----------

Alex (25.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Для меня личность в творчестве имеет значение.


Высоцкого не жалуете значит....

----------

Шварц (05.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Высоцкого не жалуете значит....


А почему?
Вроде ничего такого из ряда вон за ним не замечено?
И творчество у него ровное.

Вот Цветаеву - нет, например.

----------


## Юй Кан

Если оставить в покое обывательские мнения о поэтах-музыкантах (с прозаиками -- похоже, но не идентично), то можно бы знать/вспомнить следующее:
-- поэзия талантливого автора -- индульгирование (потакание собственным страстям или слабостям), как минимум -- для него самого;
-- поэзия -- психотерапевтична для автора, т.к. служит сублимацией страдания или ошеломительного восторга, избавляющая от этих сложных переживаний в силу превращения их в рабочий материал.

Сама по себе высокая поэзия в процессе её творения в сост. вдохновения (когда стихи возникают вдруг сами, а автор их лишь записывает) -- ни с чем несравнимое счастье, с которым не может конкурировать никто и ничто.
Потому привязанность к привычке точно "ставить слово после слова" может служить смыслом существования автора. В силу чего утрата способности творить (именно творить, а не просто технично/виртуозно рифмовать) может стать непоправимым жизненным крахом...

По опыту (добрых полжизни занимался поэзией) могу сказать: высокая поэзия, при которой в ходе возникновения стихотворения распахивается некое новое знание, неведомое автору даже за мгновение до запечатления вирша, требует ослабления работы ума/сознания. Бывало, что на целую неделю практически выпадал из обычной жизни, недосыпая, что приводило к почти буквальному отрыву от земли : ), но и изматывало очень сильно.
Вообще технологию этого дела долго расписывать в деталях (да и сама по себе она вряд ли годится каждому), оттого детальнее -- не буду.

Что касается, к примеру, гениального Высоцкого, то он, по свидетельству помогавшего ему психиатра, категорически не хотел полностью отказаться от спиртного или наркотиков, ибо боялся, что утратит способность создавать стихи/песни...

Разумеется, психика поэта -- в общем случае, при всех исключениях -- намного тоньше
Есть точное гейневское "Когда мир раскалывается, трещина проходит через сердце поэта". (Безусловно, и из этого среди поэтов есть исключения, поскольку жанров поэзии -- без числа.)

С другой стороны -- из пушкинского "Поэта":

Пока не требует поэта
К священной жертве Аполлон,
В заботах суетного света
Он малодушно погружен;
Молчит его святая лира;
Душа вкушает хладный сон,
*И меж детей ничтожных мира,
Быть может, всех ничтожней он*.

Но лишь божественный глагол
До слуха чуткого коснется,
Душа поэта встрепенется,
Как пробудившийся орел...
А Башлачёв -- да, он великий поэт, хотя когда сам давным-давно выслушал два его диска, изданных в Перестройку, понял, что слушать или читать его больше не буду: виртуозное аллитерирование, каким он насыщал тексты, мешает слышать второй-третий планы его поэзии...

----------

Балдинг (07.03.2019), Доня (24.02.2019), Фил (24.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> А Башлачёв -- да, он великий поэт, хотя когда сам давным-давно выслушал два его диска, изданных в Перестройку, понял, что слушать или читать его больше не буду: виртуозное аллитерирование, каким он насыщал тексты, мешает слышать второй-третий планы его поэзии...


Может потому, что он поэт песенник все таки, да еще рокогого направления, поэтому у него насыщен текст этим самым аллитерированием? Когда он исполнял, смысл его стихов был как мега бонус к подаче его творчества в целом, имхо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может потому, что он поэт песенник все таки, да еще рокогого направления, поэтому у него насыщен текст этим самым аллитерированием? Когда он исполнял, смысл его стихов был как мега бонус к подаче его творчества в целом, имхо.


Да, можно как-то оправдывать или осуждать аллитерирование, но я говорю о своём, личном восприятии, восприятии человека, привыкшего к семантической многослойности почти любой настоящей поэзии, чему мешает всякий немотивированный фонетический аллитерационный "шум", да ещё положенный на темповую акцентированную музыку.

Чуть процитирую из статьи А. Рясова "О поэтической речи Александра Башлачева":

Аллитерации и омофоны у Башлачева – это не случайная игра созвучиями, а *бешеное чередование не укладывающихся в голове смыслов*, ответвляющихся от изначального надсмысла – Имени Имен. Это безвозвратное углубление в слово становится особенно заметным в поздних текстах.
Повторюсь: понимаю, что обильное аллитерирование -- просто индивидуальная особенность "слуха"/речи великого поэта Башлачёва, делающая его сочинения особенными/неповторимыми, что в общем случае -- никак не недостаток. Просто это не нравится мне...

Объяснить/показать примерами, что собой представляет "мотивированная" (т.е. работающая на смысл) аллитерация? : )

----------

Фил (25.02.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Объяснить/показать примерами, что собой представляет "мотивированная" (т.е. работающая на смысл) аллитерация? : )


Было бы интересно! Если не сложно, конечно.
Посмотрела простые примеры аллитерации, звучит так себе ( На диване Надю Ваня), я раньше думала, что такой вариант сочинительства немного обывательский, если честно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Было бы интересно! Если не сложно, конечно.


К примеру, самое начало известного Вам стихотворения Прасолова:

Наг*р*янет го*р*е. Сго*р*бит плечи.
И *р*ядом д*р*огнет лучший д*р*уг.
Но сердцу ясно — круг очерчен,
И ты один вступил в тот круг...
У Асеева, парными "та", "тя", "те", "тя":

Белыми копытами
лед колотя,тени по Литейному
дальше летят.
Моё, давнее:

П*р*авды го*р*ькое лека*р*ство --
С*л*адкой *л*ести *л*ипкий яд.
А очень-очень давно, когда только начал всерьёз работать со словом, просто упражнялся, оттачивая слух : ), в аллитерировании (потом, попозже оно возникало уже спонтанно). Пример -- аллитерация на "с":

Под сенью стен своих встречаю осень,
окрасил солнца диск сангину сосен,
бессониц смятый свет несёт сомненье,
синь сигарет сырых сулит спасенье...



> Посмотрела простые примеры аллитерации, звучит так себе ( На диване Надю Ваня), я раньше думала, что такой вариант сочинительства немного обывательский, если честно.


Да это ж просто прикол. : ))

----------

Балдинг (07.03.2019), Доня (25.02.2019), Фил (25.02.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Для меня личность в творчестве имеет значение.


Черно-белое восприятие. Впрочем каждому свои фломастеры. (фильтры)

Без них для многих мир был бы гораздо более пресен и затхл. Правильно Доня сказала, они вскрывают гнойники, те, которые есть и давно беспокоят, но которые многие не замечают, порой не способны даже осознать. Путь и не "трансформированной очищенной" мудростью, ну уж какой есть. Они дают возможность выпустить пар, задуматься, способствуют изменениям. 
Чтобы общее с ними иметь, надо обладать некими данностями, вИдением, талантом для начала. А не быть обычной серой массой УГ и хомячков.


"Они кому-то казались святыми
Кому-то иконой в руках дураков
Любимцы богов умирают молодыми
Но потом живут вечно в стенах богов"

----------

Доня (09.03.2019), Шавырин (09.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Черно-белое восприятие. Впрочем каждому свои фломастеры. (фильтры)
> 
> Без них для многих мир был бы гораздо более пресен и затхл. Правильно Доня сказала, они вскрывают гнойники, те, которые есть и давно беспокоят, но которые многие не замечают, порой не способны даже осознать. Путь и не "трансформированной очищенной" мудростью, ну уж какой есть. Они дают возможность выпустить пар, задуматься, способствуют изменениям. 
> Чтобы общее с ними иметь, надо обладать некими данностями, вИдением, талантом для начала. А не быть обычной серой массой УГ и хомячков.
> 
> 
> "Они кому-то казались святыми
> Кому-то иконой в руках дураков
> Любимцы богов умирают молодыми
> Но потом живут вечно в стенах богов"


А мне это напомнило ...

Хотя, вроде, все пока живы  :Smilie:

----------


## Шварц

> А мне это напомнило ...


Не уловил связи с гопотой...

----------


## Шавырин

> Не уловил связи с гопотой...


Ломает стереотипы УГ , хомячков и офисного планктона (то-же) нехило  :Smilie: 





*** личное мнение

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Ломает стереотипы УГ , хомячков и офисного планктона (то-же) нехило


в приведенном мной клипе видеоряд вобщем то ни о чем (ну поставили некий сюжет). 
мне песТня понравились, по радио услышал как-то, встрепенуло. 
а видос - так себе, подростковый.

----------

